# Dainese Trail Skin 2 vs Kali Strike Knee Pads? The BEST?



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I've heard of the trail skin 2's before. They look cool and they have good reviews, but most importantly they look like like a comfortable and protective knee pad that will allow airflow while staying in place and providing very good protection. They can be purchased new for ~$85.

On the other hand, Kali recently released their strike (as featured on Seth's bike hacks) that look very similar to the trail skins and seem to be a direct competition, too. They also can be purchased new for ~$85.

Has anyone tried either of these knee pads? From what I can see, so far the only thing the Dainese have on the Kali's is the fact that the Dainese pads appear to have an adjustable velcro band at both the top and bottom of the knee pad where as the Kali's just have a rubberized interior with only one adjustable velcro band at the top to help them stay in place.


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

Interested as well! Tried the Trail Skins 1. Look good but the top Velcro strap would not stay put and slipped down whilst pedaling no matter how tight I did it up.

Looks the Trail Skin 2 might be the same as the velcro top strap looks the same. The Kali looks like it goes up the leg a tad more so might stay put a little better.

The silicon looks to be sufficient on the lowers to stay put and Pinkbike gave them both a good review:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/kali-strike-knee-pads-review.html

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/dainese-trail-skins-2-knee-guards--review.html

Also Kali back up their products with a 3 year warranty. I'd say it would come down to fit and which suits you best.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Sigtinius said:


> I've heard of the trail skin 2's before. They look cool and they have good reviews, but most importantly they look like like a comfortable and protective knee pad that will allow airflow while staying in place and providing very good protection. They can be purchased new for ~$85.
> 
> On the other hand, Kali recently released their strike (as featured on Seth's bike hacks) that look very similar to the trail skins and seem to be a direct competition, too. They also can be purchased new for ~$85.
> 
> Has anyone tried either of these knee pads? From what I can see, so far the only thing the Dainese have on the Kali's is the fact that the Dainese pads appear to have an adjustable velcro band at both the top and bottom of the knee pad where as the Kali's just have a rubberized interior with only one adjustable velcro band at the top to help them stay in place.


I have the Kali Strike pads. They are great. They never move!


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

El_Duderino said:


> I have the Kali Strike pads. They are great. They never move!


Can you compare them to something like the POC VPD 2.0's for me?

I run the POC's right now and they are good pads, but I've been considering the Trail Skin 2's. I might really consider the Kali's over the Trail skin 2's now.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

i have the trail skins 2 and although i can't compare them to other similar pads since they're the only "trail" ones i've owned, i can definitely vouch for their comfort and breathability.you can really feel the air flowing and medium to high speeds and it really makes them a great choice. 
thae fabric is soft too and although you need to get the proper size (their size chart is pretty accurate), the velcro straps help a lot. thay are a little flimsy but i haven't had any problems so far.

i've taken a spill with them too and they held up brilliantly, even from a protection standpoint. 

maybe the behive design will attract mud but i haven't had the chance to try them in such conditions.

all in all, i giv them a big thumbs up.


----------



## BergMann (Jan 10, 2007)

The "Xelion" grid kneepad on the Kali Strike pads is licensed from & produced by Dainese. I don't know if the entire Kali pad/sleeve assembly is produced in the Dainese factory, but I really hope Kali is sourcing & assembling their other materials elsewhere.
Shiny's complaints about Dainese's velcro closures are also rampant in reviews of the new Trailskin 2. Not only do many reviewers cite irritation from the stiff & exposed portion of the velcro strap, but a disconcerting number report that the velcro assembly at the cuffs literally comes apart at the seams in a matter of weeks.
Given that Kali is only using velcro up top and are using an elastic strap that does not make direct contact with the skin, I'm going to give the Strike knees a try.
Does anyone have their sizing info to help gauge whether Kali's size chart is correct? I wear a medium in most other kneepads (G-Form, Alpinestars, Demon), but the Kali chart is pointing me towards small.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

BergMann,
Where did you get this information?
This is not exactly actually true.

"Xelion" is sourced by Kali and Dianese from an Italian company called Alia Mentis.
Once those knee cups are made the Kali ones go to Kali and the Dianese ones go to them. Then the rest of the pad in constructed.

For sizing drop Kali an email...They have great customer service. [email protected]


----------



## BergMann (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Duderino: seldom been so glad to be wrong, since this should mean that Kali's Strike should have the benefit of different construction & materials (assuming Kali & Dainese aren't contracting the same factory to assemble the rest of the pad...). If I recall correctly, I had my (mis-)information from a "first-look" report around the time Kali launched the Strike. Might have even been here on MTBR? Don't believe what you read on the internet & all that...


----------

